# Lets Go Diving Tomorrow!! Please! Perfect Day!!



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Seas less than 1 foot!

69 degrees and SUNNY with a real feel of 71 degrees by 10 am!! 

Havin problems with one of my motors otherwise I would be headin out in my own....

Anybody else got a boat and wanna make a trip out??? Lets kill some fish!!

Let me know!!! Wanna go Wanna go Wanna go Wanna go Wanna go!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

:whistling:
such a perfect day for fish to die.

Bueller...
Bueller...
Bueller...

Anybody?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Trying to figure a way to help you out Clay.*

*All I can offer is my swimming pool with Gold Fish in it.*

*I will transfer them from a back yard pond into the pool. *
*Just do not let the spears put a hole in the pool liner.*


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Clay-Doh said:


> Seas less than 1 foot!
> 
> 69 degrees and SUNNY with a real feel of 71 degrees by 10 am!!
> 
> ...


Sorry Bro. I'm helping out on another boat tomorrow or I would take you out on mine.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

My pond is open, Clay!
If OFR wasn't down to one leg, I bet he'd join you.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

We'll give him a whale tail fin!

K-P came through...were hittin the "O" for a 2 tank dive to slay some jacks. Could use one more person...anybody??


----------

